# Hobbywing ESC and 17.5 Setup



## phil614 (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello eveyone; Just got into "brushless" with a Hobbywing ESC and a Monster 17.5 "locked" motor. Racing in oval in a Spec class. Any maintenence with the motor, or anything to ensure I'm getting all the power to the car? Also setting the ESC with the"programmer" want to make sure I'm getting full power. Any settings I should look for? Also it seems I have to pull the throttle almost half to 3/4 way before the car moves. Also I have no "brakes" and staging the car seems to be a new adventure every time I stage at the starting line. I am running about a 420ish roll out. Any help would be appreciated thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

what kind of radio system are you using?


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

phil614 said:


> Hello eveyone; Just got into "brushless" with a Hobbywing ESC and a Monster 17.5 "locked" motor. Racing in oval in a Spec class. Any maintenence with the motor, or anything to ensure I'm getting all the power to the car? Also setting the ESC with the"programmer" want to make sure I'm getting full power. Any settings I should look for? Also it seems I have to pull the throttle almost half to 3/4 way before the car moves. Also I have no "brakes" and staging the car seems to be a new adventure every time I stage at the starting line. I am running about a 420ish roll out. Any help would be appreciated thanks!:thumbsup:


 Phill look me up AT BILLS OPEN HOUSE Amains


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Make are you calibrate the esc to your radio. What kind of chassis are you using? If you are in a spec class make sure you are using 508 software. If you are using a single cell lipo make sure you turn off the low voltage protection before you exit out of programming. Any problems pm me.


----------

